
How to teach executives something they did not know they did not know? - mectors
Many executives take completely bad technology decisions because they don&#x27;t know that lots of better alternatives exist. What is the best way to teach executives the unknown they did not know existed?
======
ramtatatam
This sounds like cultural issue you are trying to deal with.

From my experience - important tech decisions should be made as a result of
conducting proper research (not to mention getting the team involved and
listening to all view points). At least that's what we do before making such
decisions.

Transparency is one of the most important values since whole team needs to
agree to selected solution/famework/you_name_it and everybody need to be on
the same page why thing_a was selected and not thing_b. That makes the team to
consolidate and also to trust their CTO.

I'm working in the area where lots of startups work on the same open space and
I have heard lot of stories where CTO was making decisions backed only with
"reputation" and they brought more issues than good.. The team was unhappy and
the solution turned out not to be the best one.

------
JSeymourATL
Take a consultative approach-- initiate a conversation focused on outcomes.

Ask them what it is that they are trying to accomplish. Go deeper, ask what
does success look like to them.

Understand that some of these Old Exec Duffers are looking to you for guidance
and expertise. They need & want options.

